# Watch out for spectraply



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2018)

So I was going to make a peppermill with some spectraply I bought. Drilled it out differently than I did all my other blanks. About to start turning it round and I figured I might as well cut the corners off on my bandsaw to save some time, luckily I did. Cut two sides off, on the 3rd and it started making an awful noise, thought I just pushed it too hard and bound it up. Cut from the other side, same thing but then cut through. Then I saw why.... brand new bandsaw blade too. Some piece of metal lodged in there, they’ll be getting an email shortly. Luckily my bandsaw found it and not my table saw or turning tools.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 11, 2018)

They'll make good on it with you.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2018)

Ouch.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> They'll make good on it with you.



Hopefully, I mean it was a resaw king I think....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2018)

I doubt they'll pay for the blade. Most likely scenario is that they will send some more spectraply for free.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I doubt they'll pay for the blade. Most likely scenario is that they will send some more spectraply for free.



Well hopefully it’d be more than just one piece to replace the bad one considering it was a new blade and it’s toast now. Luckily I have a wand metal detector and tested my other pieces and they were clear.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 11, 2018)

Let us know what they say/do

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2018)

I see a law suite! You were traumatized, right? Seriously though, that's messed up, i would most definitely demand some compensation for that.... Free stuff, whatever.....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2018)

I’d be happy with a replacement blade and blank, and to know what exactly the piece of metal is from just because I’m curious.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> I’d be happy with a replacement blade and blank, and to know what exactly the piece of metal is from just because I’m curious.



If they don't ask for you to return it, then you could operate on it and take it out and post pics of it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 11, 2018)

It looks like a nut....


----------



## rocky1 (May 12, 2018)

So does Don, but we know he ain't threaded!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Herb G. (May 12, 2018)

Holy Jeebus !!! 

I am glad you posted this because I have several pieces of Spectraply I planned on making peppermills out of.

It's a good thing you found it before it was spinning towards you & your tool took a chunk out of it.
I can't imagine a huge chunk of metal flying at me when you least expect it.

I'd make them replace the blade, the wood, and a few hundred bucks in my pocket too.
Seriously.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (May 13, 2018)

where did you get the spectraply from


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 14, 2018)

@Eric Fenton is the spectraply guy you should talk to for good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 14, 2018)

Emailed them Saturday, figured they would have replied today but nope, hopefully I'll hear back tomorrow.



JTTHECLOCKMAN said:


> where did you get the spectraply from



Can't remember the actual name, first company that pops up when you google spectraply.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Emailed them Saturday, figured they would have replied today but nope, hopefully I'll hear back tomorrow.
> Can't remember the actual name, first company that pops up when you google spectraply.



Cousineau?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 14, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Cousineau?


Yea that's them, remembered it started with a C but that was it haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 16, 2018)

Used their contact form today on their website since they've never responded to my email. Guess I'll be giving them a call tomorrow if they don't respond and see what they have to say. Seems like great customer service, not surprised considering what they charge for shipping.


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2018)

I had to contact them once, wondering why something I ordered was taking so long to ship. It was part of a sale and they claimed it was taking so long due to an unexpectedly high volume of orders for that sale. My order magically shipped within a day of hearing back from them. But it took them close to a week to reply to me.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2018)

Here it is over two weeks later, still no replay through either email or through their contact form. Started trying to call them last week, I guess no one works there because no one ever answers and their memory is full. Too bad they don’t have a Facebook page or some place to leave them a nice review.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2018)

did you leave a message with john gannon?


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Here it is over two weeks later, still no replay through either email or through their contact form. Started trying to call them last week, I guess no one works there because no one ever answers and their memory is full. Too bad they don’t have a Facebook page or some place to leave them a nice review.



It shows that he hasn't been on since April 9, but maybe try sending a PM to @Eric Fenton as he works there. He should get an e-mail notification that he has a PM and hopefully that could get things moving along.

And, they do have a Facebook page.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/CWPUSA/

https://twitter.com/CWP_USA

https://www.instagram.com/cwpusa/

https://www.pinterest.com/CWP_USA/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2018)

Just goes to show you how my searching skills are haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> did you leave a message with john gannon?


I finally found an extension where it let me leave a voicemail, can’t remember the name of the game it was for though.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2018)

all i did was call the number. select CS and then his name was announced....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 30, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> all i did was call the number. select CS and then his name was announced....


Then that’s who it was, yesterday it didn’t give me the option, had said memory full and couldn’t leave one. I wrote them a fb message, will see if they check it frequently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (May 30, 2018)

They always take forever to ship. I’ve started using webbwood instead of the Dymalux. I’ve actually had some dymalux split on me also. I don’t use spectraply. Too soft for what I need.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 7, 2018)

Well they still haven't answered my facebook message I sent last week. The guy I left the voicemail with never called back but he did email me the next day asking for pics, sent them a couple minutes after receiving the email. Here it is a week later, no response or anything from the email. Left them a 1 star review on facebook because they don't do 0 star reviews, customer service I guess is non existent with that company.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 12, 2018)

So finally decided to dig the piece of metal out of the blank, didn’t originally in case the company wanted it back to investigate or something. But since they suck and don’t respond, I dug it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 12, 2018)

OUCH! That'll leave a mark.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 13, 2018)

@Eric Fenton


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> It looks like a nut....



Yay! what do I win?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 13, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Yay! what do I win?


 Bits and pieces of a spectraply blank haha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 13, 2018)

Deleted.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow herb......


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 15, 2018)

@ripjack13 
Bad day. Things have been bad here for 3 weeks now.
I'm sorry for my rant. I have since deleted it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------

